# Mara basket sizes



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Does anyone know what the sizes of the single and double baskets, that come with the Mara 62 deluxe, are please?

Thank you.


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Mine only came with the double, but I've been using it with 18g


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Cheers Wobbit. I tend to use slightly less so should be fine.

Thanks.


----------

